# Photoshop Elements, ich brauche Hilfe



## Nanuq (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde bei einem Bild gerne Farbbereiche auswählen, weiß aber nicht, wie das bei Photoshop Elements funktioniert, kann mir bitte, bitte, bitte einer helfen


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Moin
Willst du die selektieren oder nur bestimmte Farbbereiche bearbeiten?

Hab da was gefunden:
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software...20/tuning_fuer_farbe_und_kontrast/index3.html

Vielleicht hilfts ja 

mfg


----------



## Nanuq (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein schwarz/weiß Bild und möchte zum Beispiel die Mitteltöne loschen. Dazu muss ich die Mitteltöne irgendwie auswählen können. In der Anleitung steht, dass ich das kann, wenn ich über Farbbereich auswählen arbeite, aber das Problem ist, dass ich das bei Elements nicht finde.


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

> Mit dem Auswahl-Befehl Farbbereich auswählen bietet Photoshop quasi einen Turbo-Zauberstab in Dialogfeld-Form. Hier werden sofort ausgewählte Farbtöne im ganzen Bild mit regelbarer Toleranz markiert. Sie können aber auch bestimmte Farbbereiche wie Rottöne oder Ausserhalb des Farbumfangs erfassen lassen. Sobald Sie auf OK klicken, erscheint die Auswahl als schillernde Fließmarkierung in der Datei.





> Wollen Sie einen Farbbereich auswählen, um ihn mit dem Befehl Farbton/ Sättigung zu verändern? Dazu brauchen Sie nicht diese zwei Funktionen hintereinander aufzurufen. Photoshop fasst die Funktionen unter dem Menüpunkt Bild: Einstellen: Farbe ersetzen zusammen


Entnommen bei:http://www.informit.de/books/photoshop6_komp/data/kap08.htm

Also was sagt uns das?
Im Menü Auswahl muss es zu finden sein, oder?! 

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
was für eine Anleitung hast du den? Weil wenn für das normale Photoshop geschrieben wurde wirst du einige Funktionen nicht finden.
Und ich glaube das die Farbbereichsauswahl nicht in PS Elements vorhanden ist.

Gruß


----------



## Nanuq (7. Mai 2008)

Verdammt, ich habs geahnt.
Schade dass gerade dass nicht klappt. Ich hätte gerne ein Bild aus Buchstaben gebastelt.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Verdammt, dann muss ich mich entschuldigen.
Hätte des n bissl gründlicher lesen sollen, sorry.


----------



## Nanuq (7. Mai 2008)

@nesk, kein Problem, so habe ich doch auch was gelernt.
Gibt doch noch soviel was man lernen kann.

Ich hoffe ich kann mir das dann auch alles merken.
Liebe Grüße und Danke nochmal.


----------

